# 810 wide bore acrylic drip tips



## mc_zamo (2/6/18)

Hi guys,

As the title says I'm looking for quality acrylic 810 wide bore drip tip for my dead rabbit.... Preferably in jhb 

If anyone has stock please let me know


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (2/6/18)

If you want solid quality drip tips, have a look at The Vape Guy’s handmade resin ones here - http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/drip-tips/Drip-Tips-by-Bumblebee

I bought 2 a while back and they look awesome on the Dead Rabbit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (2/6/18)

If you’re set on getting acrylic, Cartel have these ones available - 
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/knurled-810-drip-tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mc_zamo (2/6/18)

Thanks @Carnival will check them out

Reactions: Like 1


----------

